# This or That? v3.1



## Reaver

*HELLO THERE SCRIBES!*
​
Your friendly Moderator pal Reaver here inviting you to join in on my revival of the classic get to know your neighbors game called _*THIS OR THAT?

*_The rules are simple: The poster poses a This or That question and the next person posts an answer followed by their own This or That question and so on.


I'll get things rolling:


*
Doritos or Cheetos?*


----------



## Magicat

Doritos

Beer or wine?


----------



## Tom

Beer.

Pop or rock?


----------



## Ireth

Rock.

Rice or pasta?


----------



## Reaver

Pasta.


Koalas or Pandas?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Pandas!

Cup of Joe ninja'd once or Cup of Joe ninja'd twice?


----------



## Reaver

Cup of Joe ninja'd twice.




Death Star or Megamaid?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Megamaid!



American Maid or Random Task?


----------



## Reaver

Random Task.



Narwhals or What does the fox say?


----------



## Tom

Narwhals.

Star Wars or Star Trek?


----------



## Magicat

Star Wars

Fairies or elves?


----------



## Reaver

Elves.


Boromir or Faramir?


----------



## Gryphos

Faramir

The easy way or the hard way?


----------



## Penpilot

The hard way.

Shazam or Superman?


----------



## Devor

Superman

My way or the Highway?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

The highway.

Beneath your dignity to flip off the guy when he pulls up alongside to say your gas cap is unscrewed,
or flip that guy the bird?


----------



## Reaver

Beneath my dignity.


Mastodon or MÃ»makil?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Reaver said:


> Beneath my dignity.
> 
> 
> Mastodon or *MÃ»makil*?


I have chosen to *behold the failure*.

KISS' _Sonic Boom_ or The Pixies' _Indie Cindy_?


----------



## Reaver

I'm a card carrying member of The KISS Army so...






*


**Trees or Flowers?**

*


----------



## Devor

Whichever this is supposed to be:










*Rats or Fleas?*


----------



## Ireth

Rats.

Bats or owls?


----------



## Reaver

Owls.



Shrikes or Sparrows?


----------



## KC Trae Becker

Sparrows. (And trees definitely for the one answered by a picture of a blood sucking alien.)

Cats or dogs?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Cats.

_Alien 3_ or _Terminator 3_ or _Robocop 3_?



Spoiler: the follow-up question AFTER you've made your choice



*Sucked least* or *sucked most*?


----------



## Reaver

Aww man... they all suck... Ummm... the lesser of three evils... Terminator 3.





Cartoons or Anime?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Anime. With ninjas. 'Cause I ninja'd you.

And then you Stealth Edited. Excellent.




Mr. Burns or The Pointy-Haird Boss?


----------



## Reaver

Mr. Burns.




Bowlers or Nihlists?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Bowlers.

Leave a potentially offensive post intact or hurry up an edit before people see it?


----------



## Reaver

I think we all know the answer to that one. For the sanctity of this thread I'll say: Hurry up and edit it before people see it.


Wheat soda or White Russian?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Good thing I edited then. (sips White Russian in relief)



Call in sick or brazenly tell my employer I'm not coming in tomorrow because I have a job interview?


----------



## Devor

Call in sick.

Let the sleeping child spend the night on the couch, or move him to his bed?


----------



## Reaver

Let him spend the night on the couch. 




Who should die a million agonizing deaths for all eternity: Jar Jar Binks or The Geico Gecko?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Me-sa thinks Jar Jar.



Best not-final fighter who's harder than the final fighter: Vega or Goro?


----------



## Miskatonic

Goro

Star Wars or Stark Trek.


----------



## Devor

Unless you mean Ned Stark's kids grappling with tribbles and fighting the Borg.  Then I pick Star Wars.  I mean, damn, those kids have enough problems already.



Lord of the Rings or Harry Potter?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

My precious!

Arm wresting or dodge ball?


----------



## Tom

Dodgeball!

Which do you say: Soda or Pop?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Soda, as in the popular children's song, _Soda Goes the Weasel._

*Sprinkles or jimmies?*

I mean these:






BONUS QUESTION: *Moderation or puke a rainbow?*


----------



## Gryphos

Shitloads of sprinkles, bruh

Marvel or DC?


----------



## Russ

Marvel.

one innocent man punished or ten guilty men go free?


----------



## Devor

There's no such thing as an innocent man . . . . but if there were, he'd probably be punished for it.  So an innocent man be punished.  

*Sidekick or Hero?*



Spoiler: Click after you answer.



Which one is more LEGEND - wait for it . . . . .


----------



## Ireth

Sidekick. A *legendary* one!

Earbuds or headphones?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Headphones, which I was just wearing while mowing the lawn (but without my iPod. Frowny face).

Type "frowny face" or type [colon + open parenthesis]?


----------



## Gryphos

Star Trek or Babylon 5?


----------



## Ireth

Star Trek.

Disney or Dreamworks?


----------



## KC Trae Becker

You mean they are still separate? Wonder how long that'll last.

Typing or handwriting a rough draft?


----------



## Magicat

You folks still going! Is this a record?
handwriting


----------



## Magicat

Fiddle, forgot the Qs

Rice or pasta?


----------



## Ireth

Rice is nice. ^^

Tomato sauce or alfredo sauce?


----------



## Gryphos

Tomato

rekt or pwned?


----------



## Ireth

Pwned.

lol or rofl?


----------



## Gryphos

lol (though I'm quite partial to the variation 'lel')

Have no one ever notice you, or have everyone always notice you?


----------



## Nagash

Tough one. Have no one ever notice you, I guess !

Jack Bauer or John McClane ?


----------



## Steerpike

John McClane!

Eastwood or The Duke?


----------



## Nagash

Eastwood, baby !

Orcs or elves ?


----------



## Ireth

Elveses, my precious!

Mermaids or selkies?


----------



## Nagash

Mermaids !

Fallen angel or Thunder God ?

(the amount of cats here is too damn high)


----------



## Devor

Thunder God.

Heist or Horror?


----------



## Nagash

Heist !

Seven Sins or Seventh son of a Seventh Son ?


----------



## Steerpike

(is that a music reference? Maiden v Myrath?)


----------



## Nagash

(Quick eye sir... Quick eye. Indeed a metal reference)


----------



## Steerpike

I like Myrath a lot, but gotta go with Maiden 

Ozzy or Dio?


----------



## Nagash

I have to go for Dio... Best years of Black Sabbath.

Randy Rhoads or Zach Wylde ?


----------



## Steerpike

Rhoads. Guy was great.

Ritchie Blackmore or Jimmy Page?


----------



## Nagash

Blackmore all the way - love Led Zep though...

Lemmy or Phil Anselmo ?


----------



## Gryphos

Lemmy

Red pill or blue pill?


----------



## Nagash

Red pill - down the rabbit hole !

Arthur or Lancelot ?


----------



## Ireth

Arthur.

Gawain or Culhwch?


----------



## Nagash

Gawain.

Merlin or Galahad ?


----------



## Ireth

Merlin.

The Lady of the Lake or the Lady of Shalott?


----------



## Steerpike

The Lady of Shalott!

Waterhouse or Dicksee?


----------



## Nagash

Dicksee.

Monster or Full-Metal Alchemist ? (mangas here)


----------



## Philster401

Fullmetal alchemist!! All the way!! Which is better Bleach or One Piece?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

One Piece because Luffy. I had a Jump Anime fighting game when I lived in Hong Kong, and I think half the roster was from One Piece.

Dick Tracy or Delfino? "…a private snoop like you, man. A dick, man." *[WARNING: Language!!!]*


----------



## Nagash

The big Lebowski scene, man ! Of course 

Heaven or Valhalla ?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

+148 rep points for being a Big Lebowski fan.

Vahalla, but only because I'm thinking about what my valkyrie character will do next in Dragon's Egg.


*Walter*, the only one who gives a $#!% about to rules, or *Donny*, who loved bowling?


----------



## Nagash

Walter, cause he went to Vietnam, and just can't shut up about it, man (even at poor Donnie's ash-scattering session)

The Dude or this badass Cow-Boy narrator played by Sam Eliott ?

(seriously, how awesome was this movie ? I watched it again two days ago... Being a laid-back bowling enthusiast is definitely in my top 10 career dreams)


----------



## Reaver

The Dude, His Dudeness, Duder or El Duderino if you're not into the whole brevity thing.



The Jesus or Larry Sellers?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

The one who was going to [CENSORED] Saturday, but will [CENSORED] next Wednesday instead.


Jackie Treehorn or Brandt?


----------



## Reaver

Brandt.



Smokey or Gary?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

The fragile pacifist.

WALTER: "I once dabbled in pacifism myself, not in Nam of course."




Landlord performing a dance quintet or limo driver with a rash on his ass?


----------



## Magicat

While my transatlantic into-all-sorts-of-things-I-have-never-heard-of neighbours are asleep, allow an English oldie to prefer

A dancing landlord

and pose

Jason or Odysseus?


----------



## Gryphos

Odysseus

Team Magma or Team Aqua?


----------



## Reaver

I had to google these names because I'm of the generation in which Pokemon didn't become popular in the U.S. until my adult years. Having done the least amount of research possible I feel that I'm qualified to choose TEAM MAGMA.



Aquaman or Prince Namor?


----------



## Nagash

Prince Namor.

Khal Drogo or Conan the Barbarian ?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Conan.

Brienne the Blue or Red Sonja?


----------



## Nagash

Ugh... tough call. Sonja I guess, she really has everything - the looks and the power.

Davy Jones or Ahab ?


----------



## Gryphos

Davy Jones

Skittles or M&Ms?


----------



## Nagash

M&Ms

Lich King Arthas or Alduin ?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Both are jerks, but I'll go with the world eater since… he can eat worlds.

(Like Reaver, I had to Google once this stopped being about _The Big Lebowski_.)


Since my daughters saw _The Incredibles_ last night, here's my question:
*Jack Jack Attack* or *The Adventures of Mr. Incredible*?

Click links to make an informed decision.


----------



## Gryphos

The Adventures of Mr. Incredible, because Jack Jack is OP.

Cake or Death?


----------



## Ireth

Cake!

Cake or Pie?


----------



## Reaver

Pie.


 Songsmith or Wishsong of Shannara?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Songsmith, just because of the name.


American Pie or Pi Delta Pi?


----------



## Reaver

Pi Delta Pi... (Oh, sweet sweet Betty.)





Maude or Bunny?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Maude, though it's for the awesomeness of her amazon-bowler look.



Tree shredder or "tissue time"?

(BONUS: What am I asking you to compare?
HINT: It's somewhat related to _The Big Lebowski_.)


----------



## Reaver

Tree Shredder.

I think I have a pretty good idea to what you're referring but I don't want to say it here.


Ralph's or In & Out Burger?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Both refer to Steve Buscemi's characters in other Coen Bothers films: _Fargo_ and _Miller's Crossing_.

And in _The Big Lebowski_, *Ralph's* is connected to his character's death. But I'm really picking Ralph's because, first time I went to LA, I got myself a Ralph's card.


Hardhome or Meereenese Fighting Pit?


----------



## Gryphos

Fighting pit

Top hat or feathered tricorn?


----------



## Reaver

Top hat. They're so much more fashionable.



Mario or Luigi?


----------



## Devor

Just a few days ago I would've said Mario.  But the kids found a Youtube video of Luigi's Mansion and it looks pretty cool.  So Luigi.

MegaMan or Sonic?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Mega Man!

Samus Aran or Chun-Li?


----------



## Tom

Samus, before they put her in that goddamn 'zero suit'.

Link or Zelda?


----------



## thedarknessrising

Link. He's my best character in Super Smash Bros.

Mario or Luigi?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

@Darkness, it's a-me, *Mario*!

@Tom, there was always a zero suit.






I always saw Samus and Chun-Li as being the start of feminism in games, with female protagonists that are truly great characters. But… Metroid games rewarded players with bikini endings since the NES original. So there's that.

@Next Poster, *Ellen Ripley* or *Sarah Connor*?


----------



## Tom

@LS: Doesn't mean I have to like it!*

Definitely Ellen Ripley.

For all you Mass Effect fans: Bro!Shep or Fem!Shep?





*Kidding, of course.


----------



## Nagash

Bro!Shep, but hey, both make for a great commander.

Garrus or Legion ?

By the way... little extra


----------



## Reaver

Legion.



Ordo Malleus or Ordo Xenos?


----------



## Reaver

thedarknessrising said:


> Mario or Luigi?



Hey! No repeats! 




Reaver said:


> Mario or Luigi?


----------



## Nagash

Ordo Malleus !

Necrons or Tyranids ?


----------



## Saigonnus

Necrons... They look cooler. 

Regular or seasoned curly fries?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom

Curly fries all the way! They remind me of the state fair.

Mild, humid summers or hot, dry summers?

(I am stuck with the latter.)


----------



## Saigonnus

I would prefer mild humid summers... Been stuck with hot and humid lately.

Standard or metric system?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom

Standard.

Batman or Superman?


----------



## Gryphos

Batman's overrated and Superman's ridiculously OP, but if I had to pick I'd go with Batman.

Marmite: love it or hate it?


----------



## Tom

Hate it.

Which steampunk subgenre: dieselpunk or stitchpunk?


----------



## Reaver

Dieselpunk.



Butterflies or Dragonflies?


----------



## Russ

Butterflies.

Cricket or Field Hockey?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I was ninja'd, so FIELD HOCKEY and…



Spoiler: how I came up with the following question



I may not be qualified to answer this, but I'll go with sitchpunk since dieselpunk might include this:






…and this...






…inspired my question:



*Which Dick would you rather work for, Riddick or Jones?*

(WARNING: heavy metal, which I personally find more offensive than the gallons of blood in the linked video.)


----------



## Gryphos

Riddick

Steampunk or Cyberpunk?


----------



## Tom

Steampunk.

Swords or axes?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Sword! (Oh, don't look at me like that Addison Lane.)

Bow or gun?


----------



## Tom

Bow!

Diet or exercise?


(Or hey--why not both?)


----------



## Saigonnus

Diet... You can stay thinner if you watch what you eat. 

Christmas Ham or Turkey?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ireth

Ham.

Spinach or kale?


----------



## Reaver

Kale.


The Lost Boys  or  The Lost Boys?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

The Lost Boys.


Amazons or Fairies?

(WARNING: Illustrated fairies are nude, but posed in ways that aren't overly revealing.)


----------



## Tom

Amazons!

Psycho or The Shining?


----------



## Penpilot

Psycho 

Firefly or Buffy?


----------



## Tom

Firefly

Pick your poison: Eragon or Twilight?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Dragon with an E because it's not sparkling in my face like Twilight is.



Pick your 1989-90 version of the current decade:
*2010 with cyboplasm epidemic* or *2015 with flying cars*?


----------



## Tom

2015 with flying cars, even though I think flying cars is a f***ing bad idea. 

Hmmm. Kelpies or pookas?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Pooka from Dig Dug!







Fygar or Rygar?

("Use the internet, Luke." ~Obi Wan)


----------



## Reaver

Fygar.


Pauline or Princess Peach?


----------



## Saigonnus

Peach

Shart or Vurp (you know... Try to burp and get a bit of vomit)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gryphos

Vurp, I guess?

Penguins or ostriches?


----------



## Saigonnus

Ostriches! They are tastier!

Lions or Tigers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ireth

...or bears. Oh my!

(Srsly though. Tigers. XD)

Bears or wolves?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Both make good cloaks (says my characters), but I'm gonna go with bears because of _Brave_.


Best fantasy creature from an old video game:
Fairy or kentauride?


----------



## Reaver

kentauride.


Super Metroid or Castlevania 4?


----------



## Addison

Castlevania 4....actually all.


Which of these powerful wizards would you rather have as your mentor?:
Dumbledore or Gandalf?


----------



## Ireth

Gandalf!

Favorite Harry: Dresden or Potter?


----------



## Saigonnus

I'll have to go with Potter, not familiar with Dresden. 

Slytherin or Gryphindor?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ireth

Slytherin. Because they can't ALL be evil. (Though I'm actually a Hufflepuff.)

Unicorns or pegasi?


----------



## Addison

Gryffindor! (Although I think I'd be sorted into Ravenclaw) And Dresden is a grown up, wizard who is a wizard for hire in Chicago. There's a whole series, longer than Harry Potter. 

Griffin or Hippogriff?


----------



## Tom

Griffin!

Ravenclaw or Hufflepuff?

(Hint: I'll be your friend for life if you pick Ravenclaw!)


----------



## Ireth

But... but I'm a Hufflepuff...

Dragon or phoenix?


----------



## Saigonnus

Dragon. 

Harry Potter giants or Game of thrones giants?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gryphos

Game of Thrones giants are pretty cool.

Western dragon or eastern dragon?


----------



## Tom

Western dragon

Which are cooler: Sith or Jedi?


----------



## Ireth

Jedi.

Tatooine or Hoth?


----------



## Addison

Eesh, ummm....one's too hot, one's too cold. 

Hoth, i'd prefer to freeze to death than burn, or be enslaved or killed by those fugly mammoth riders. 

Iceland or Ireland?


----------



## Gryphos

Iceland. Like all nordic countries, it's likely properly got it shit together.

Hoover or vacuum?


----------



## Tom

Vacuum

Twi'lek or Togruta?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

The one that dances then gets eaten.

Speaking of muppets that eat the cute and defenseless who only want to perform a musical number…



 or 


?


----------



## Addison

I forget, and can not find, their names but I'm choosing the blue guy.

Muppets or Sesame Street?


----------



## Saigonnus

I always liked the muppets better!

Burt or Ernie?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Bert for his angry face.


Justin Bieber or One Thousand Cats Caterwauling and Running Around on Your Living Room with Their Claws Out While Your Chained to the Floor in Your Underwear?


----------



## Gryphos

The cats, because I think by now I'd be used to it. (I grew up in a house with 7 cats)

Gold or silver?


----------



## Tom

Silver

By plane or by train?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

A train! A train! A train! A train!







___Green eggs or ham? (Hong Kong style)


----------



## Reaver

Ham.  Und keine eir.



Chewie or Louie?


----------



## Tom

Chewie! 

Boba Fett or Mace Windu?


----------



## Ireth

Mace Windu.

Obi-Wan or Yoda?


----------



## Tom

Obi-Wan (He's my favorite)

X-Wing or Jedi Starfighter?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

X-Wing


Hardware Wars or Closet Cases of the Nerd Kind?


----------



## Reaver

Hardware Wars because of The Wookie Monster.



Hobbit or halfling?


----------



## Nagash

Hobbit !

Troll or Ettin ?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

*Ettin!*

@Reaver, I wouldn't've blamed you for picking none of the above. The humor of those parodies does not stand the test of time. I watched them after posting and realized my memory of seeing those at the age of eight is much funnier.

It's like when I tried to watch _Revenge of the Nerds_ in college. In my memory it was funny, but I was eleven when I watched it. At twenty-something, I wondered if the nerd laughs and naked girls were all an eleven-year-old boy needed to be like "wicked awesome!"


80s movie that best stands the test of time: _Aliens_ or… oh, c'mon. It's _Aliens_.

80s movie that second-best stands the test of time: *Back to the Future or Robocop?*


----------



## Saigonnus

Back to the future. It has a three movie dynasty compared to just one. 

Ferris Bueller's Day Off or The Breakfast Club


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Ben Stein: "Bueller… Bueller…"



Now for two movies I own as Director's Cuts that make me wish I owned the Original Theatrical Release…

Worst extra footage: _Aliens_ or _Watchmen_?


----------



## Reaver

Watchmen because it doesn't add anything to the story.


Rorschach or Sandman?







Saigonnus said:


> Back to the future. It has a three movie dynasty compared to just one.



You are aware of Robocop (1987), Robocop 2 (1990), and Robocop 3 (1993) aren't you?


----------



## Saigonnus

Reaver said:


> Watchmen because it doesn't add anything to the story.
> 
> 
> Rorschach or Sandman?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are aware of Robocop (1987), Robocop 2 (1990), and Robocop 3 (1993) aren't you?



I wasn't actually... Shows how impressed I was with the first one. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

@Reaver, see my sig or yours for the answer. Also, I totally agree with your answer. I can deal with the _Aliens_ extra scenes. It's just a pacing issue. The _Watchmen_ animated scenes… why?

@Saigonnus, I thought your response was a commentary on the other two Robocop films.

That said, let next next poster decide: does the Robocop series have 1 sucky film or 2 sucky films?


Spoiler: the follow-up question, after you've come up with your answer



If you said 2, you meant _Robocop 3_ and the 2015 remake, right? 'Cause how can you hate _Robocop 2?_ A little boy tells Robocop to have sexual intercourse with a refrigerator. That's comedy gold.


----------



## Reaver

Yes. Robocop 3 and the shitty remake. 

I don't want to go on a rant about Hollywood ruining classic movies but *Ghostbusters *with chicks and now *Big Trouble in Little China* with The Rock?

Give me a f**king break! How dare they sully the timeless quality of these films by 'updating" them for dumbass youngsters who never heard of the originals?

What's next? The Goonies starring Justin Beiber and Miley Cyrus?  Gremlins with a CGI Gizmo starring Taylor Lautner as Billy Peltzer?


But I digress...


What's worse? Remakes of classic movies or reboots of an established franchise?


----------



## BronzeOracle

If I had to pick I'd say remakes of classic movies are the worst: (1) The day the earth stood still (2) Clash of the Titans (3) Exodus Gods and Kings

Reboots are sometimes not that bad: (1) Batman Begins (2) Man of Steel (3) JJ Abrams Star Trek

I'm cherry picking of course.  What's always needed with retelling, rebooting or any sequel is a passionate writer and director with a great theme, characters and vision to share.  Just look at how fantastic Aliens was because of James Cameron.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Goonies with Beiber is next. (Had to answer something.)



Which director is following more closely in George Lucas' footsteps, meaning he directed awesomeness then lost touch?

James Cameron: from _Terminator, Aliens_ and _T2_ to _Titanic_ to _Avatar
_or
Peter Jackson: from _LotR_ trilogy and _The Lovely Bones_ to _King Kong_ to the _Hobbit_ trilogy?



Spoiler: follow-up question after answering main



So, that's not really a contest since you need a movie better than _Aliens_ on Jackson's good side or a 10-hour single movie released as trilogy on Cameron's wtf side.

FOLLOW-UP: Would Lucas vs. Jackson have been a closer call than Cameron vs. Jackson?


----------



## Reaver

Peter Jackson.

King Kong and The Hobbit were terrible.  Lazy writing, bad acting and ridiculous action sequences in both.



Lucas vs. Jackson would've been better because of Lucas going from Star Wars 4,5 and 6 to 1,2, and 3.



Bruce Campbell's as Ash or Bruce Campbell as Brisco County, Jr.?


(If you have to Google Bruce Campbell, shame on you.)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

When Bruce Campbell signed his book, he wrote "Hey John, stay groovy. ~Ash" …so, Ash.


_Evil Dead II_ or _Army of Darkness_?

BONUS QUESTION: What was the name for _Army of Darkness_ before its release?


----------



## Reaver

Since Evil Dead II is basically a remake of The Evil Dead, I'll say Army of Darkness.

Bonus: Medieval Dead? Evil Dead 3?  Bruce Campbell Vs. The Army of Darkness?  Evil Dead 1300 A.D.?
(This is called the shotgun.. No... BOOMSTICK approach to answering the question.)


Coup de grÃ¢ce or coup d' etat?


----------



## Tom

Coup de grÃ¢ce

Evergreen or deciduous?


----------



## Saigonnus

Evergreens. I love the smell. 

Bacon or sausage?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gryphos

Sausage

Digestives or hobnobs?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Hobgoblins / Hobgoblins / What do you do with those… hob_nobs_?

@Reaver, Evil Dead 1300 -- the boomstick technique paid off.



Chainsaw-sword or arm-cannon?


----------



## Reaver

Chainsaw sword. Especially the kind that never runs out of gas.


*Gran grimoire or Necronomicon ex mortis?


*My friend The Legendary One has inspired me to ask a BONUS QUESTION.


Spoiler:  follow up question after you answer



In Evil Dead 2, what book does Ash put on top of the can he traps his possessed, dismembered hand under?


----------



## Ireth

Gran Grimoire.

(Follow up: Not a clue, never seen that movie.)

Galinda/Glinda or Elphaba?


----------



## Reaver

Ireth said:


> Gran Grimoire.
> 
> (Follow up: Not a clue, never seen that movie.)
> 
> Galinda/Glinda or Elphaba?



Elphaba.











Terrance or Phillip?


----------



## Saigonnus

Terrance, we share a hair color... 

Fart jokes or poop jokes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaver

Fart jokes.



Monkey Kong or Donkey Kong?


----------



## Saigonnus

Donkey Kong

Ezio Audiotore or Connor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaver

Although Connor is a tragic figure, the underdog and likable, Ezio is way more charismatic and fun to play.



Bayonetta or Dante?


----------



## Gryphos

"I should have been the one to fill your dark soul with LIIIIIIIIIIIGHT (liiiiiiight) (liiiiiight)"
Srsly tho, Dante's alright (both Dantes)


Let's get psychological. Freud or Jung?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Freud because, thanks to him, I have a better understanding of women. (Reads Freud.) Oh. Let me change my answer to Jung. (Doesn't read Jung.)



Crazy Kong or Piranha?

BONUS QUESTION: What are "Crazy Kong" and "Piranha?"


----------



## Reaver

Crazy Kong. I'll take a Donkey Kong ripoff over a Pac Man ripoff any day of the week and twice on Saturday.



Princess Daphne or Kimberly?


Bonus: What two amazing video games are these damsels from?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

"Kimeeeeee!"

BONUS: I had both of those plus the time-travel sequel for the Wii, and I thought there would be many more of their kind, but Don Bluth's were the only really good ones.



Warrior, Valkyrie, Wizard or Elf?

OPTIONAL: Pick two.


----------



## Gryphos

Warrior Valkyrie


Link the Fire or embrace the Dark?
(dat Dark Souls reference tho)


----------



## Addison

I'm assuming the options are from video games, I dunno.

Link the Fire.

Following the video game theme: Skylanders series or Disney Infinity series?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I'm pretty happy with the many-braided blue valkyrie named "Head Rush" who charges other *Skylanders* with her horned helmet. My daughter got that for a boy in her class. I won't buy either game for my own kids though... one game that costs more than a game console (after you buy a few characters) seems like a big waste of money to me.

*Maki* (the girl in red) or *Rainbow Mika* (the girl in blue)?​​


----------



## Ireth

Rainbow Mika.

Marvin the Martian or Marvin the Paranoid Android?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Although I now have a Radiohead song stuck in my head, Marvin the Martian wins over Marvin the Broken JPG. (Work computer's fault.)

My recent Jon Snow avatar or my current Addison Lane avatar?


----------



## Gryphos

Addison Lane, of course!

Battle of the cannibals:
Hannibal Lecter or Shia Labeouf?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Hannibal, or uh… Shia? Uh… oh, I don't know. Maybe I should just let someone else, uh… do I have to answer this?






Ah, OK! I'll answer! Just don't eat me!

Hey… Shia didn't eat me. Some cannibal he turned out to be!

*Hannibal.*



Red Tail or Hammerhead?

BONUS QUESTION: Who are the pilots of each?


----------



## Reaver

Red Tail because it has VTOL capabilities. 

Bonus: Faye Valentine and Jet Black respectively.


Macross or Science Ninja Team Gatchaman ?

BONUS: What are the American titles of these shows?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

G-Force beats Robotech because goofy bird helmets.



Which is the less obvious choice, a.k.a. closer call: A or B?

A = Wookie or Ewok?
B = Ewok or Care Bear?


----------



## Gryphos

B = Ewok or Care Bear

The classic:
Fight a hundred duck-sized horses or one horse-sized duck?


----------



## Saigonnus

A hundred duck-sized horses. They cannot fly, and easily dispatched with a kick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

No question in the above post, so I'll scroll up to the first unanswered question I find.


Gryphos said:


> B = Ewok or Care Bear


I choose Care Bear, because Care Bear makes me love my job through the power of rainbows and caring.







Old School Cowboy Bebop character: Jet Black or Andy?


----------



## Saigonnus

Crap... Was in a hurry and on my phone. 

Would you rather be outside in the rain without an umbrella or outside in the heat without sunblock?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom

Outside without an umbrella, since I could burn on a cloudy day.

Da Vinci or Michelangelo?


----------



## Saigonnus

DaVinci, he was a renaissance man, Michaelangelo; not so much. 

Jackson Pollack or Bob Ross?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Bob Ross because he reminded me of Captain Bob.


Which adds more awesomeness to a movie about your life:

Legolas passing you on the highway on his motorcycle, matching speed with you just long enough to give you the finger before he speeds off down the road
…or…
Chuck Norris beating the crap out of you, then apologizing because he thought you were somebody else as he fishes a couple of twenties from he wallet to toss at your bloody, semi-conscious form
?


----------



## Saigonnus

Just the honor of getting beat down by chuck norris would be worth the forty bucks... 

Getting kicked in the head... Or in the balls?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaver

Bring on the severe head trauma.

 I'd take a kick to the head by a 'roid raged Clydesdale over getting hit in the balls by a playful kitten any day.

*Biggest Batman wannabe:

Nite Owl or Owlman?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Nite Owl.


Which line: "I don’t step on toes… I step on necks" or "I’m gonna take you to the bank Senator Trent…  to the blood bank"?

BONUS: Whose line is it anyway?


----------



## Reaver

"I'm going to take you to the bank Senator Trent...to the blood bank."

That dialogue is almost as bad as anything in Clive Cussler's repertoire. 

BONUS: Steven Seagal as (pfft) Mason Storm in *"Hard to Kill"*. 


Worst fake badass:

Steven Seagal or Jean-Claude Van Damme?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

The one who played Guile, van dammit.





Dunkin Donuts or Starbucks?

BONUS: In Hong Kong, how many of the locals would have made the same choice as you, >99% or <1%?


----------



## Saigonnus

I will have to choose starbucks, they offer low sugar options. 

Regular, decaf or espresso?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BronzeOracle

Espresso -> specifically a flat white 

Jetpacks or lightsabres?


----------



## Gryphos

Jetpacks would be pretty sick.

But,
Jetpacks or 3D Manoeuvre Gear?



Spoiler: 3D Manoeuvre Gear


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

The one that's less likely to send me careening into a hull, causing it to malfunction while I'm over a Sarlacc Pit.

(Ninja'd - same answer.
EDIT - After watching the video, I'd take that over the jetpack _and_ the lightsaber.)



Sarlacc Pit or Piranha Plant?

BONUS: Would you change your answer if the Piranha Plant _burps?_


----------



## Nagash

I'm gonna say Piranha plant either way, cuz Sarlacc Pit has always terrified me.

Smaug or the Flame of UdÃ»n (Balrog) ?


----------



## Saigonnus

The Balrog has always impressed me more. It nearly takes Gandalf's life to slay it. 

Glamdring or Orcrist?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gryphos

Orcrist looks cooler.

Mango juice or pineapple juice?


----------



## Reaver

Mango juice.


Better movie trilogy:

LotR or The Hobbit?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Obviously the trilogy that can more easily convert to a video game is the better one by far:





What will be Legolas' new CGI power next time he's inserted in a movie:

bullet-time evasion of deadly projectiles, like Neo in the Matrix
-or-
flipping through the air several times while dueling against a skilled swordsman, like CGI Yoda did in Episode 2?


----------



## Reaver

Bullet time evasion for sure.  I'm sure that Legolas will be in the next Pirates of the Caribbean movie. 



Most far-fetched character insertion into The Hobbit:

Legolas or Tauriel?


----------



## Saigonnus

Tauriel is a smidge more jarring than Legolas in my opinion. 

Cheesiest movie... Army of Darkness or The Princess Bride?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trick

Army of darkness for sure. Cheesy, to me, carries a bad connotation and The Princess Bride is all awesome.

Would you rather be a Wizard from Abercrombie's world or an Elf from Tolkien's?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I'd rather be Legolas. (Scroll up four posts for reason.) If I can't be him, wizard.

How do you prefer your orcs to be born, forged from molten rock or when a mommy orc and a daddy orc fall in love…?


----------



## Reaver

The orc version of the birds and bees. I wonder what that would be?  Cyclapes[SUP]tm[/SUP] and bladefrogs[SUP]tm [/SUP]?



And thus the segue into my question:

*Cyclapes*[SUP]tm [/SUP]or *bladefrogs*[SUP]tm [/SUP]?


----------



## Trick

I'm gonna go with bladefrogs. Not sure what they are but Cyclapes sound like they would eat me on sight.

Would you rather write many books with mid-grade success over and past a lifetime 

or 

write one book or short series so popular that it gets a movie deal and merchandising and everything but fades out in less than a decade?


----------



## Reaver

I'll go with the one that makes me rich beyond the dreams of avarice.



*Lemons or limes?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

When life hands you a lemon, you make lemonade. So there's my answer...

...and my question: what do you do when life hands you a lime? Make a stiff drink or hold out until life hands you a tastier fruit?

BONUS: what does your answer mean metaphorically?


----------



## Reaver

An excellent question. For me the answer is make a stiff drink. But I fancy myself a pragmatist / realist and see the world through glasses with no lenses.

Bonus Answer: I guess metaphorically speaking, my answer means that I take life as it comes and deal with it accordingly.


*Are you an optimist, a pessimist or a realist?*


----------



## Gryphos

What exactly does realist even mean? Because all the self-proclaimed realists I've ever come across were 3edgy5me. If realist simply means seeing the world how it is, I do believe I have eyes, and ears, and I think the world is (mostly) pretty neat. I guess I'm an optimist and a realist.

Be too hot or too cold?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

After the winter we had, I'm looking forward to being in hot, humid Florida in mid-August. Bring it on, tropical heat. I lived in Kong Kong and took sweat-soaked three-hour walks.

I also skied in below-zero weather, so I know both extremes well.



Hang out with cool people or hang out with warm people?


----------



## Reaver

Legendary Sidekick said:


> I lived in Kong Kong and took sweat-soaked three-hour walks.
> Hang out with cool people or hang out with warm people?



Kong Kong? I didn't know you lived in Malaysia.   Just kidding.... I know what you meant to type Speed Racer.

I have to hang out with the cool people. It suits me.



Are you

*Mostly serious, mostly silly or somewhere in the middle?*


----------



## Saigonnus

It may not seem like it here, but mostly silly is me... I am just too vulgar to show my true self. ;-)

So... Nerd, Geek or Dork?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Philster401

Geek.
Here an an open ended question...
Hero or villain?


----------



## Saigonnus

Villains... I enjoy reading about their motivations.

If you could travel through time in only one direction... Would you choose the past or the future?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philster401

The past.

Merlin, Dumbledore, or Gandolf


----------



## Saigonnus

Gandalf, he slew the balrog... Smote his ruin upon the mountainside. Nuff said! 

Hobbits or Elves?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Hobbits, for personality (and appetite–Second Breakfast, Elevensies).

Speaking of Second Breakfast, I went out for Dim Sum. This choice came up:

Custard bun or egg tart?………


----------



## Reaver

Egg tart wins.


*
Traditional or "Westernized" Chinese food?*


----------



## Saigonnus

Neither sound very appetizing, but I would have have to go with the custard bun... Doesn't look like raw egg yolks in a tortilla. [emoji12]

Coke or Pepsi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

"The real thing" is my answer Saigonnus' question as well as Reaver's. For Chinese food, I'm now at the point where crab rangoons gross me out. I used to love them.

For soda, neither drink is appetizing to me _now_, but when I was in grad school, if you opened the fridge in my dorm, the room turned red from the microfridge light reflecting off the Coke cans.



A guy runs a red light and almost broadsides you while you're driving with your kids inside the vehicle: finger or horn?

(I mean after you've successfully applied the brake, preventing the collision.)


----------



## Reaver

The finger.  I can't stand inattentive drivers.  I'm glad you're all okay.


*Manga or anime?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Reaver said:


> I'm glad you're all okay.


That was Father's Day. I tend to look both ways even when the light is green, and did that time, so I saw the truck coming (fast). I stopped, and by the time the other guy stopped he was directly in front of me. I lightly beeped the horn and when he looked I gestured my hand (not the finger!) toward my two-year-old. He saw her and had kind of a half-guilty/half-bewildered look. I think he realized he was the one running a stop light.

Normally, I don't use the horn, not even as a warning. I brake or steer and am more likely to shout "What the hell, you asshole?" or something. I was just out of church, so maybe I had the presence of mind to keep my mouth shut in front of the kids.




A: Anime.
Q: With mostly robotics or mostly swordplay?


----------



## Philster401

Mostly swordplay 

Bleach, Naruto, or Fullmetal Alchemist


----------



## Russ

Bleach because I like my whites, white.

road bike or mountain bike?


----------



## Trick

Road bike because, if I fall, I'd rather not fall to my death. 

WoT or ASoIaF?


----------



## Saigonnus

For novels... WoT... For film, ASOFAI, the books were tedious. [emoji13]

House Lannister or House Stark?
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gryphos

Tough, but I think I'll go for the ones who aren't incestuous snobs, House Stark.

Do you have cereal with or without milk?


----------



## Trick

With milk. Always. 

Jean Tannen or Locke Lamora? (which would you rather be or be freinds with?)


----------



## Addison

Jean Tannen- it was a long close race, but we'd just have more to talk about. 

Legolas or Gimli? Which would rather have as a friend and battle ally?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

*Gimli.* It would be hard to be a guy and hang out with Legolas all the time. All the ladies stop by your table, but only to see him. He's grinding mammoth tusks, leaping on falling bricks, all while smiling handsomely. Me? I'd miss a lot with a bow, so I gotta me the melee guy. Instead of counting kills, I'd count how many of my foes died with arrows between the eyes. Then back to the bar, where Legolas tells the ladies how many times he saved my ass.

With Gimli, no ladies come to our table, unless that lady is my wife, and… my marriage is safe with this guy around all the time compared to a handsome elf who will still be a pretty boy when I croak from old age. In battle, Gimli will still be way awesomer than me, but I've already accepted my place as "sidekick," so it's all good. And he's got melee covered so I'd have twin crossbows that fire infinite arrows without the need for reloading, and I'd just fire them into the crowd somewhere where Gimli is not. I'd slide down bannisters and scale not-falling bricks while smiling crookedly. It would look okay.





You are Chrono: you must choose 3 allies—*the guys* (Frog, Robo, Magus) or *the girls* (Marle, Lucca, Ayla) or…?






…BONUS OPTION: There are 118 guy-girls/girl-guys combinations, so feel free to pick any 3 allies.

Magus = evil magic guy
Robo = the robot
Frog = the frog
Ayla = cave girl
Marle = girl who uses crossbow as a bludgeoning weapon when enemies get close
Chrono = spiky-haired sword guy… and you're already him, so he's not a choice
Lucca = nerdette


----------



## Reaver

Easy... Robo, Frog and Marle.

Robo because he's a marvelous conversationalist, Frog because he's an excellent cook and Marle because... well you know... it gets lonely out there at night....

*

Chrono Cross or Final Fantasy VII?*


----------



## teacup

(^That was actually my team throughout Chrono Trigger  Frog is my favourite)

Final Fantasy VII

*​Final Fantasy VIII or IX?*


----------



## Reaver

Even though I like FF VIII, it's Final Fantasy IX for my choice.



*
Wolfenstein 3D or DOOM?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

DOOM. I made my own levels, though thanks to the level editor, I could add Wolfenstein's Nazis to my demon-infested levels.

My favorite "boss battle" was one that pitted you against a cyber-demon with only a double-barrel shotgun. There were lots of columns to make this possible.

From E3 2015: Rise of the Tomb Raider or Horizon Zero Dawn?


----------



## Devor

Legendary Sidekick said:


> From E3 2015: Rise of the Tomb Raider or Horizon Zero Dawn?



Mario Maker . . . . ?  No?  Just me?

That trailer for Horizon Zero Dawn looks incredible.

*Wraps or Burritos?*


----------



## Reaver

Wraps. I can't get enough of those things.



*Empanadas or Fajitas?*


----------



## Ireth

Empanadas. Yummy yummy.

Nachos or tacos?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Tacos—and you just gave me an idea regarding what to do with those uncooked meat patties!

Here's something I NEVER ask when I man the grill, but I'll ask you since it's just a game and, therefore, doesn't mess with my grilling:
*Rare or Well Done?*

(Even if you prefer medium, you should still be able to choose based on this: are you trying to avoid burnt or bloody?
Vegetarians: are you trying to avoid burnt or the _veggie burger equivalent of bloody_, which I guess would be… _juicy_.)


----------



## Saigonnus

To be technical, when you cook meat, or even buy it in stores at the butcher. It isn't entirely blood, it is "Jus" and it is perfectly okay to consume, even raw if that is your predilection. 

That being said, I prefer well done more than rare... 

T-bone or Porterhouse??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaver

Porterhouse.



*Fully loaded baked potato or salad?*


----------



## Saigonnus

Salad is better for my diet... 

Ranch or Blue Cheese dressing??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Blue Cheese because blue is the color worn by the Thyra the Valkyrie, Billy Lee, Mega Man, Strider Hiryu, Chun Li and _both _Mario Bros… well, no one said I needed a _good _reason.


Which action figure would you want to pit against your ninja turtles, supermen, men in military uniforms and/or wresting undies and girls in sailor suits and/or kung fu dresses?


*​Abobo with Break-Away Wall!*






_"Eat my bricks, Lee Brothers? BRAH!"
_(Bricks are not edible and should
not be handled by stupid children)

*…or…*

*​Andore with Grip-Action™ Fingers!
*(Flip-Action™ Poison and Strip-Action™ Roxy sold separately)





_"I'll lift you by the throat and casually walk
you to your cage match, Mr. Mayor! GWAR!"_​


----------



## Reaver

Legendary Sidekick said:


> _ GWAR!_




GWAR? As in these guys?







To answer the question: Girls in sailor suits and or kung fu dresses.


*Chun Li or Cammy?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Chun Li. That little blonde in her sweater-thong could not replace the _real_ champ. If the choice was "Chun Li or Ryu" or "Chun Li or Akuma," same answer.

Also, since my question was answered in an unexpected way, let's run with it.



Girls in sailor suits and/or kung fu dresses vs. Abobo, Andore and Gwar!

Which guy gets beaten up first?

A) Andore
B) Abobo
C) The guy with the creepy Circle of Censorship


BONUS QUESTION: What AWESOME ATTACK MOVE delivered the KO?



EDIT: *Here comes a new challenger!!
*


Spoiler: the new challenger



*Chun Li
The Greatest Americanized Chinese Heroine!
*





"I am master of Stereotype Fu!"


----------



## Reaver

Andore. 

The thing behind the Circle of Censorship would send the girls running into the hills screaming. Hell, it would send most men running into the hills screaming.

Biggest Chun Li ripoff:
*
Pai Chan from Virtua Fighter or Ellis from Battle Arena Toshinden?*


*EDIT*

*BONUS QUESTION ANSWER:*

The Hyakuretsu Kyaku?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Pai Chan and bonus:
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Speaking of bonus rounds… which game has the best Break Car Bonus Round:
Final Fight, Street Fighter II, or Street Fighter III?

BONUS: Who won the SF2 Break Car Bonus Round when my brother and I entered the bonus round together playing as Chun-Li and E. Honda?


----------



## Reaver

Firstly,  my BONUS ANSWER was correct.








Secondly, STREET FIGHTER II has the best Break Car Bonus Round.

Thirdly, for the BONUS:

 E. Honda because his Hundred Hand Slap is devastating.


*Karate Champ or Yie Ar Kung Fu?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I had to look up Yie Ar. It's probably the better game, but I actually experienced Karate Champ and its wacky two-joystick controlling. So… CHAMP!

Bonus: trick question—it was a tie. Somewhere collecting dust is the GBA Street Fighter in which Chun-Li's best car-wrecking time beats E. Honda's by a hundredth of a second. They really were evenly matched in the original. There was a version where E. Honda could move during the hundred hand slap, making it the better move.

Jackie Chan: better off in his own game or in SF2?


----------



## Reaver

In his own game!!! 

 Jackie Chan dressed as Chun Li... NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!!! Why Sidekick? Why? That can never be unseen, my mind is now scarred. 

 You almost ruined Chun Li for me. Thank the gods for that funny Pete Holmes Street Fighter video with that beautiful woman playing Chun Li.



Sidekick linked that Jackie Chan video because:

*A) He is a devious mastermind bent on destroying our psyche or B) He's a comedy genius?*


----------



## Philster401

Comedy genius.
Cartoons or anime


----------



## Reaver

Firstly, the correct answer is Legendary Sidekick is both a devious mastermind bent on destroying our psyche and a comedy genius.


Secondly, I prefer anime.


*Giraffe of Okapi?*


----------



## Saigonnus

Okapi, definitely cooler looking critters. 

Which would you eat?

Alligator Steak or Rocky Mountain Oysters???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

@Sag, cool to know there's yet another fellow ESL teacher here!



Alligator steak! I had alligator tail in Florida once. Will I eat it again next month? If it's on the menu, yes I will!

My Mac will not reboot and a year of family photos and the first four pages of my webcomic may be gone forever. What shall I do—teach my daughters the many uses of the f-word or repeatedly stab my laptop?
(For the record, I'm remaining calm and making another futile restart attempt.)


----------



## Ankari

Keep calm. Even though your computer may not boot, you can convert your HDD to an external HD. Whatever files on it will be salvaged.

I've just eaten dinner. Now it's time for....

Second helpings or dessert?


----------



## Reaver

Dessert.

*Great white or hammerhead shark?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

The great white is sooooo 40 years ago, whereas the hammerhead is only sooooo 17 years ago.








Fighter, wizard or thief?


----------



## Reaver

Wizard.



*Assassin, cleric or paladin?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Cleric, solely because of a Gameboy multiplayer action RPG in which the Joan-of-Arcish cleric's weapon types were either a large iron ball on a chain, or a very thick bible used for healing or bludgeoning.

Multiplayer action RPGs that you _can_ win in one life (provided you equip yourself wisely), or multiplayer action RPGs in which one false step gets you mobbed to death.

BONUS QUESTION: In either case, if you die: restart at a save point (if whole party dies), or respawn and "streak" back into the fray.


----------



## Reaver

My favorite multiplayer RPG of all time is Gauntlet so: multiplayer action RPGs in which one false step gets you mobbed to death.


*BONUS:* Respawn and streak back into the fray. Wait... why is streak in quotation marks? Oh no...


*
Gauntlet or Joust?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I mean like in Diablo, where you run "naked" into the fray, but of course you're wearing the base costume and only lack weapons and armor. So you're not really running naked.

Joust was fun, but Gauntlet. That's the birth of co-op gaming. I loved the first one where there was only one warrior, one valkyrie, etc., so playing as a party was interesting because all players were different.


Secret of Mana or Crystal Chronicles?

[WARNING: link to Penny Arcade CrystalChronicles strip has F-bombs]


----------



## Reaver

IMHO, there's no contest. Secret of Mana wins hands down.


*
Super Nintendo or Sega Genesis?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

The system that lets you play Secret of Mana.

Should I post the first four pages of my comic on this site if I can recover those files from my seemingly dead laptop, or keep them under wraps until I'm ready for the web comic to go live?

(About to chat with tech support now, and if that doesn't work out, I have an appointment to bring the laptop to the Apple store tomorrow. Wish me luck.)


----------



## Reaver

Keep them under wraps. As much as I'd love a teaser, I'd rather have the whole story to enjoy.

Good luck with tech support and everything else Mac related.


*Big Hero 6 or The Incredibles?*


----------



## Addison

The Incredibles, only because the story was original where as Big Hero 6 was inspired by a Marvel comic. 

The Brothers Grimm or Hans Christian Anderson?


----------



## Reaver

The Brothers Grimm because their stories are so dark and creepy.



*Unicorn or pegasus?*


----------



## Addison

Pegasus

Griffin or Hippogriff?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Hippogriff, because it's part hippo, which can't be unawesome.



Chicken or egg?


----------



## Ireth

Chicken. Yummy, yummy chicken.

Chicken or turkey?


----------



## Saigonnus

Pegasus! They can fly!

Hippogriff or Hippocampus??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Still hippogriff (because of the griffin part), but if I'm being served Thanksgiving Turkey during the Canadian Thanksgiving, I prefer to dine on the Hippo Campus in Toronto, if such a place exists… or even if it doesn't.

Truth or dare?


----------



## Reaver

Dare.

Pfft... Hippo Campus. 


*McDonald's or Burger King?*


----------



## Saigonnus

Burger king... Though very sparingly. 

Chicken burger or beef burger?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

The burger that satisfies this old lady:





There is no Dunkin Donuts in Hong Kong. Where do you go instead? Starbucks or Krispy Kreme?

BONUS: Both were there while I lived in Hong Kong. Which one is _still_​ there?


----------



## Reaver

Krispy Kreme. They have superior donuts. I believe that Soylent Green may be one of their ingredients.

BONUS: Starbucks.



*Reeses Pieces or peanut butter M&M's?*


----------



## Saigonnus

M&M's have a better peanut butter flavor. 

Jelly beans or Jelly Belly's??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Jelly Belly because [insert self-depreciating mildly amusing fat joke here] and 41 flavors.

Use of index finger: E.T. or Richard Pryor?

[NOTE: Links are work safe. The Richard Pryor link starts the video post-F-bomb. Language warning if you watch the half-minute clip from the beginning.]


----------



## Reaver

Richard Pryor. The man is almost as legendary as you.




Funnier dressed in human clothes and doing human things:

*Chimps or orangutans?*


----------



## Addison

Chimps

What's cuter?
dogs chasing a laser pointer or babies laughing at anything?


----------



## Reaver

Babies laughing at anything. 


*Time travel or inter-dimensional travel?*


----------



## Devor

Inter-Dimensional Travel.

Speaking of:  Would you rather live in Westeros or take part in the Hunger Games?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

I'll take my chances in Westeros. Chances of survival are above 4%, I think, and I don't have to kill a dozen teenage girls to survive.

How about worst fictional place to live that's actually a real place?
Hawaii in _Hawaii Five-O_ or Canada in _Rookie Blue?
_
Yes, one cop show can make a tropical paradise or an entire huge country look like a dangerous place to live.


----------



## Russ

Canada.  In Hawaii at least you would be warm.

John Wayne or Clint Eastwood.  Greatest western actor of all time?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

—especially if you're getting blown to bits.

On that note, Eastwood.







Coolest guy: *The Fonz* or *Mick Fanning*?

BONUS: What did the coolest guy (whoever you picked) do to the shark?


----------



## Saigonnus

I personally like John Wayne better... But Eastwood is really good too. 

Colt .45 or Winchester Rifle??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ

Winchestor rifle.  When my dad was a kid he was obsessed with Chuck Connors in the Rifleman and bought a replica of the rifle he used in the series,  Riflemans Rifle photos, The Riflemans Rifle , which has now been handed down to me.  I love that rifle and it is so much fun to use.

Rockford Files or Magnum PI?


----------



## Reaver

Magnum P.I. because mustache trumps no mustache.





Legendary Sidekick said:


> BONUS: What did the coolest guy (whoever you picked) do to the shark?



One jumped the shark the other punched the shark. As cool as punching a shark is, Fonzie wins because he did it in a leather jacket.


*Liger or Tigon?*


----------



## Kobun

Liger, because it comes with a Giant Robot option.


*Bed of nails or bed of living wiggly fingers?*


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Bed of living wiggly fingers because… oh dear God! I said too much!


Fire an endless stream of hadoukens at your opponent, or pick him up, jump fifteen feet into the air while spinning 5760˚, and land sitting on your opponent's face.


----------



## Reaver

*Ryu or Ken?*


----------



## Kobun

Tough one Reaver. Ken's the cool guy with the slick hair, but Ryu's got the wandering mystic thing going on. But then Ken is also rich. But Ryu's stronger. Oh geeze. Tough one. Egh. I'm going with Ryu, because I'd get to hang out with Sakura and she's pretty great.

*Giant robots or giant monsters*?


----------



## Addison

Giant Monsters, giant robots could have technology that could really screw up any attacks against them. 

"The Lord of the Rings" movies or "The Hobbits" movies?


----------



## Ireth

Lord of the Rings. Full stop. FAR superior, even with their flaws.

Star Trek: The Original Series or Star Trek: The Next Generation?


----------



## Reaver

Star Trek: TNG because it debuted when I was at the perfect age to appreciate it. Of all the series, DS9 is my favorite. 


*Vulcans or Romulans?*


----------



## Gryphos

Romulans, because Vulcans are so annoying.

For the Babylon 5 fans out there, Shadows or Vorlons?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

Vorlons because they're more mysterious to ME, a non-Babylon 5 fan who has no idea what a Vorlon is but could probably guess, with relative accuracy, some traits of a Shadow.

Grill a steak in a lightning storm or just have a vegetarian dinner?

BONUS: If you chose to grill the steak, how: by using a timer so that you are outdoors for as little time as possible, or just raise your arm with raw steaks skewered on a large metal fork and wait for lightning to kill you and (simultaneously) cook the steaks?


----------



## Reaver

Grill the steak. The odds of being struck by lightning in the U.S. in one year is 1 in 700,000.  In a lifetime, 1 in 3000.

BONUS: Use a timer. Given the odds, the alternative is just silly and the steaks will never get cooked.
The best answer is to buy a George Foreman grill and cook the steaks inside.


*Whiskey or wine?*


----------



## T.Allen.Smith

Reaver said:


> Whiskey or wine?


Whiskey, because 40 > 12.  

Scarier....  
*Giant Spider or Giant Scorpion? *


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

It was a damn good steak. One of my best. My secret: preheat to 550˚; add foil greased up with olive oil; flip after 7 min.; remove after another 7 min.; grab the foil with your bare hands and pour on the juices; cover with foil so steaks don't get rained on; dodge the lightning bolt if necessary. (It wasn't.)

Wine.

Ninja'd. Spider, because it's more ninja like… because of the web.

My question is still about wine, no matter how much whiskey a gunslinging ninja drinks.
*Rice wine (sake) or plum wine?*


----------



## Reaver

Sake served at room temperature if you don't mind. 


*Apples or oranges?*


----------



## Addison

Wow, tough one. You can do more with apples, apples come in more flavors-some of them look the same. Oranges have more nutritious value and there aren't different varieties....

I choose apples. Specifically Fuji apples. 

Horror or Thriller anything?


----------



## Legendary Sidekick

_Punky Brewster_ or _Spencer?_

BONUS: What the hell are they?


----------



## Reaver

Punky Brewster! 

BONUS: They're both kid characters in mid 80's TV shows.


Better short-lived 80's show:

*Voyagers or Misfits of Science?*


BONUS:

What do the child stars of Punky Brewster and Voyagers have in common?


----------



## Addison

Misfits of science, they're more fun and (in my experience) not as uptight. Also they love doing scientific re-enactments. For those who have not turned on a TV in about ten years I refer you to Doctor Hodgins experiments in "Bones". I tried to find a good video of one to post here, nada. Sorry. 

Charmed or Grimm?


----------



## Phietadix

Grimm 

Original or Antique?


----------



## pmmg

I think I would rather have an original of something, than something that was just old.

Pen name or real name?


----------



## Phietadix

Pen name. But with a detailed treasure hunt that starts upon my death that reveals all my pennames to history

Genre or Research?


----------



## Phietadix

Let me rephrase that "This or That" as 

Genre convention or Historical Research


----------

